# Leaving... On a jet plane



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Need some help. I've lost my job and am trying to leave the country... I am taking my time and trying to do everything right. I have cancelled my dewa, apartment lease etc. And am in the process of finalising my Du and Etisalat. My car is sold, loan paid off and signed off by the RTA.

I am now trying to cancel my credit card (unused and at zero balance for the past two years) and then close my bank account... But this is proving very difficult, I'm being told by the bank that it can take over 55 days. I can't afford to stay that long especially just to close a dormant account... Is this correct? Has anyone had any experience with this? Bank is EmiratesNBD.

Secondly, work have cancelled my visa, but have not stamped my passport... They gave me a peice of paper in Arabic and told me to present it at passport control as I leave... Is this correct?

Both of these things have me worried that I won't be allowed to leave the country when I get to the airport...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry that you lost your job - but look at it as a beginning of new adventures.

The bank is being difficult. Have you gone to a branch? As long as you have no debt outstanding you are fine. The issue will be making sure that the accounts get closed and to ensure that there are no fees that pile on, but hopefully that can be sorted remotely (though I doubt). Just leave on your scheduled date.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Your work gave you a piece of paper in Arabic? Have you had it translated? I would.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

bluefoam said:


> Secondly, work have cancelled my visa, but have not stamped my passport.


They dont stamp 'cancelled' across an expired residency visa any more. Thats perfectly normal. You mean you have been given the exit form which again, is perfectly normal.

50+ days is a bit excessive but they want to be sure no charges suddenly appear long after you have gone and they cannot get the money back from you.

If I were you, I'd take your cheque books and cards and see someone and physically hand them over and get them to give you a receipt for all the cheques and all the cards which will help allay teir fears you've issued lots of cheques which haven't been cashed. It'll help but not remove all of the 50 days.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> They dont stamp 'cancelled' across an expired residency visa any more. Thats perfectly normal. You mean you have been given the exit form which again, is perfectly normal.
> 
> 50+ days is a bit excessive but they want to be sure no charges suddenly appear long after you have gone and they cannot get the money back from you.
> 
> If I were you, I'd take your cheque books and cards and see someone and physically hand them over and get them to give you a receipt for all the cheques and all the cards which will help allay teir fears you've issued lots of cheques which haven't been cashed. It'll help but not remove all of the 50 days.


Hi,
And make sure the cards are cut up, chip destroyed and the cheques spoiled - so that nothing can happen to them once they are not in your possession!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The bank has not put a ban on you as there are no outstanding debts (or defaults on payment). They cannot place a ban without filing a claim for defaulted debts, and as you can see, that's impossible in your situation. You won't be prevented from leaving. The difficulty is confirming the closing of the accounts from abroad.

From what others have told me, the bank will tell you it takes 55 days to formally close the accounts but in reality it's always much shorter. I'd go to the main headquarters and push the issue till you find a senior enough manager to authorise the account closing. Given how many people leave shortly after job losses it must be something workable.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just make sure you don't leave any money in the account when you leave if you don't manage to close it before then as they may freeze the funds.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Get a Certificate of Good Conduct before exiting. Always a good idea as well... ;-)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Desert Dog said:


> Get a Certificate of Good Conduct before exiting. Always a good idea as well... ;-)


The validity of such certificates is usually only about 30 days or 90 days, but never more than that.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

What is a certificate of good conduct?


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Just apply for the closure and leave. Spoil the cheque book and destroy the cards.

Good luck in your next endeavor.


----------

